# Fenix E11 (AA)



## gopajti (Jul 28, 2011)

*Fenix E11*

XP-E LED, 1xAA, 105lm (1h50m), 32lm (8h23m), 1279cd, 95mm (length), 19mm (diameter), weight: 23g (excluding battery)







more pics
http://www.fenixlight.com.cn/viewnproduct.asp?id=107


----------



## kj2 (Jul 28, 2011)

*Re: Fenix E11 (1AA)*

nice  - where did you found this?

edit; oww, on fenix Chinese website


----------



## kj2 (Jul 28, 2011)

*Re: Fenix E11 (1AA)*


----------



## Dsoto87 (Jul 28, 2011)

Why choose this over the LD15? The LD15 has a lower low with longer run time. This may have slightly more throw due to the emitter and TIR but who buys an ultra compact, single AA, keychain sized light looking for mega throw?

Hopefully its priced right. Thanks for the heads up though


----------



## kj2 (Jul 28, 2011)

*Re: Fenix E11 (1AA)*



Dsoto87 said:


> Why choose this over the LD15? The LD15 has a lower low with longer run time. This may have slightly more throw due to the emitter and TIR but who buys an ultra compact, single AA, keychain sized light looking for mega throw?
> 
> Hopefully its priced right. Thanks for the heads up though


 LD15 still rocks but, the E11 has clicky and is newer. 
I like this light, and if the price is right, I'll get one


----------



## flame2000 (Jul 28, 2011)

*Re: Fenix E11 (1AA)*

UI seems similar to Jetbeam BA10 and Klarus P1A, twist for Hi or low, with a tactical forward clicky  (尾部战术开关,一触即亮).


----------



## crizyal (Jul 28, 2011)

*Re: Fenix E11 (1AA)*

I am hopeing for a $30 price point. If this is the case, it would be a great gifting light.


----------



## AaronG (Jul 28, 2011)

*Re: Fenix E11 (1AA)*

Is the switch momentary or does it click on/off? I don't think I'll go for this one but It's nice to see Fenix experimenting with different optics and configurations. The E - series lights are great for bridging the gap for non - flashaholics.

I'd like to see a slightly more powerful E05 that runs on AA. :thumbsup:


----------



## gopajti (Jul 28, 2011)

*Re: Fenix E11 (1AA)*

price approx: 26-28 USD


----------



## Dsoto87 (Jul 28, 2011)

The price is decent but I'm not liking the modes. When your high is only 100 lumens, the low should be a lot lower than 32 lumens.


----------



## Ian2381 (Jul 28, 2011)

*Re: Fenix E11 (1AA)*



gopajti said:


> price approx: 26-28 USD


 
Wow, this is the ultimate gifting light for non flashaholics. High and low with amazing runtimes is just perfect for camping and other usage. Though many would prefer a lower low.


----------



## flame2000 (Jul 28, 2011)

*Re: Fenix E11 (1AA)*

The body knurling reminds me of the Inova T-series light.


----------



## kj2 (Jul 28, 2011)

*Re: Fenix E11 (1AA)*

If the price will be around €20,- ($30,-) (or lower of course  ) I'll get one.


----------



## Richub (Jul 28, 2011)

*Re: Fenix E11 (1AA)*

Heey, a light I've been waiting for. 
Single AA, and an UI like the E21.

I'll definitively buy one once it's available here.


----------



## parnass (Jul 28, 2011)

*Re: Fenix E11 (1AA)*

The Fenix E11 could be viewed as an L1T replacement.


----------



## Richub (Jul 28, 2011)

*Re: Fenix E11 (1AA)*

And a link to an English page:

Click me


----------



## dealgrabber2002 (Jul 29, 2011)

*Re: Fenix E11 (1AA)*

Oh, I like this. Although it doesn't have a low low mode, I think the low mode on this will cover 95% of my usage.

I hope the led is not off center like some reported with the E15.

Can't tailstand?


----------



## Burgess (Jul 29, 2011)

*Re: Fenix E11 (1AA)*

Sounds interesting.

However, i wish it had 2 *LOWER* levels, instead.

For *my* tastes, i'd prefer perhaps 1 to 3 Lumens, and 25-35 Lumens.


Hmmm . . . .

Maybe this would be an easy-to-modify QTC project !


_


----------



## Ishango (Jul 29, 2011)

*Re: Fenix E11 (1AA)*

This light looks really nice. I like the look of that knurling. Would be very interested to see it. I think I'm going to send and e-mail to my favorite Fenix importer soon :naughty:


----------



## jhc37013 (Jul 29, 2011)

*Re: Fenix E11 (1AA)*

At 3.7" it's not a keychain light so I'm not sure how it would fit in with my EDC rotation. I will try and figure it out but I wish it had the optics of the E05 and not the E15, I don't really like my E15 but I don't dislike it however my E05 is one of my favorites, I love the flood of it and I normally don't like very floody light's.


----------



## leon2245 (Jul 29, 2011)

*Re: Fenix E11 (1AA)*



Dsoto87 said:


> Why choose this over the LD15? The *LD15 has a lower low with longer run time.* This may have slightly more throw due to the emitter and TIR but who buys an ultra compact, single AA, keychain sized light looking for mega throw?
> 
> Hopefully its priced right. Thanks for the heads up though




and it tailstands, and no protruding tailswitch to erroneously activate in your pocket. I'm with you on the beam profile also, but some will prefer the e11 for its tailswitch + twist-head-for-level U.i. so they can preselect lo without having to cycle through hi first.

Had they shrouded the e11's tailswitch, or not changed the ld15 from its prototype, I'd have been down for either.


----------



## leon2245 (Jul 29, 2011)

*Re: Fenix E11 (1AA)*



jhc37013 said:


> At 3.7" it's not a keychain light so I'm not sure how it would fit in with my EDC rotation. I will try and figure it out but I wish it had the optics of the E05 and not the E15, I don't really like my E15 but I don't dislike it however my E05 is one of my favorites, I love the flood of it and I normally don't like very floody light's.


 
3.5" is about my point of limiting returns on edc length anyway, especially with twist u.i.'s. Don't notice much difference vs. tube of chapstick in my pocket. 
It's just too bad the total reflection thing is getting more popular in these type of lights now.


----------



## tam17 (Jul 29, 2011)

*Re: Fenix E11 (1AA)*

A little comparison:

JetBeam PA01 (1*AA): max. 140lm, 1050cd, range 65m;
Fenix LD15 (1*AA): max. 117lm, 596cd, range 49m;
Fenix E11 (1*AA): max. 105lm, 1279cd, range 72m (all data ANSI).

Yet folks at Fenix claim E11 is "bright and soft flood light" :thinking:

Cheers,

Tam


----------



## pblanch (Jul 29, 2011)

*Re: Fenix E11 (1AA)*

I love my LD15 (I bought 2 in case I lost one, I find them very classy) and although E11 looks kind of ugly too me I do like the specs Tam17 provided. I do like really low lows (1lm is great) I think the the 32lm is a great amount of light to work with and the 100lm would be great for the times you really need that extra. I have a E05 on my key chain and its awesome (bucket loads of light)

Not quite sure what you meant by the "total reflection thing"


----------



## leon2245 (Jul 31, 2011)

*Re: Fenix E11 (1AA)*



pblanch said:


> Not quite sure what you meant by the "total reflection thing"


 
I think it's the thing that creates a small disc of light instead of a broader beam (per tam's specs assuming i;m understanding them correctly). I have a one-cell s.f. with similar sounding 'total reflection' technology whose beam i don't like for that reason. Probaby would find that type of beam more useful on their more powerful 2-cell + offerings.


----------



## tam17 (Jul 31, 2011)

*Re: Fenix E11 (1AA)*

In layman's terms, TIR optical system is basically a piece of precisely shaped high-clarity glass or plastic that creates an internal reflection (thus shaping the beam) instead of a "regular" mirror-type reflector (somebody please correct me if I'm mistaken).

As far as I understand, TIR is mostly used for throw, and that's why I've made the comparison in my previous reply (how can a flashlight with a highest Peak Beam Intensity value possibly be a soft flood light?)

But it should be noted that Fenix E05 - a typical floodlight - also has TIR optics (with diffuser incorporated, though).

Cheers,

Tam


----------



## davidV5 (Jul 31, 2011)

*Re: Fenix E11 (1AA)*

Looks like I have found a light to replace my antique L1T. Although a low 20 lumen with longer run time will be better.


----------



## jupello (Jul 31, 2011)

*Re: Fenix E11 (1AA)*

This looks promising if the price stays low and the beam is not too throwy


----------



## JNieporte (Jul 31, 2011)

*Re: Fenix E11 (1AA)*

If it's under $25 street price, I'll get one.


----------



## shao.fu.tzer (Jul 31, 2011)

*Re: Fenix E11 (1AA)*

Agreed, for $25 or so I would probably buy these as gifts for nonflashaholics.... It looks nice enough... I'm still a little leery of Fenix after my MC10 experience though...


----------



## RCantor (Jul 31, 2011)

*Re: Fenix E11 (1AA)*

So why this one instead of the Xeno E03 XML which can go from 20 to 490 Lm depending on whether you use a NiMH or Li ion AA size battery and costs ~$30 depending on whether you get warm, neutral or cool?


----------



## JNieporte (Jul 31, 2011)

*Re: Fenix E11 (1AA)*



RCantor said:


> So why this one instead of the Xeno E03 XML which can go from 20 to 490 Lm depending on whether you use a NiMH or Li ion AA size battery and costs ~$30 depending on whether you get warm, neutral or cool?



I love Fenix, but I agree...


----------



## Ian2381 (Jul 31, 2011)

*Re: Fenix E11 (1AA)*

Maybe the size, I have the Xeno E03 and like it very much but its a big AA light.


----------



## jhc37013 (Aug 1, 2011)

*Re: Fenix E11 (1AA)*



shao.fu.tzer said:


> Agreed, for $25 or so I would probably buy these as gifts for nonflashaholics.... It looks nice enough... I'm still a little leery of Fenix after my MC10 experience though...



I figure it might be a couple bucks cheaper than the E15 which is ~$32 (before discount) so maybe the E11 will be between $27-$30.


----------



## MichaelW (Aug 1, 2011)

*Re: Fenix E11 (1AA)*

I don't know if this is a good gift light, because the high mode has too much power draw for good alkaline utilization.
The Xeno X03 works with medium/low very well with alkalines.

But if you could get this shipped for $25 (from CPF discount) then that would makeup for the modes/spacing.


----------



## yliu (Aug 1, 2011)

*Re: Fenix E11 (1AA)*

I don't understand why do they use an XPE. Does XPG have less throw even using a TIR?


----------



## yliu (Aug 1, 2011)

*Re: Fenix E11 (1AA)*

Sorry posted the same thing twice. (Deleted)


----------



## Dsoto87 (Aug 1, 2011)

Same drive current, same reflector/optics size/type and the xpg will always have less throw.


----------



## The Shadow (Aug 1, 2011)

*Re: Fenix E11 (1AA)*

Looks interesting...

Do you think the low is current-controlled or PWM?

Any ideas when it'll be available to order?


----------



## flatline (Aug 1, 2011)

*Re: Fenix E11 (1AA)*



Burgess said:


> Sounds interesting.
> 
> However, i wish it had 2 *LOWER* levels, instead.
> 
> For *my* tastes, i'd prefer perhaps 1 to 3 Lumens, and 25-35 Lumens.



Yes! That sounds good to me!

I want my modes spaced by a factor of 9 or 10. Tripling the output puts the modes too close together to make the high mode worth using. Setting Low to 3 Lumens and High to 30 Lumens is about perfect for my typical use (that's how I have my HDS clicky set up, so this is not just speculation).

--flatline


----------



## Dsoto87 (Aug 1, 2011)

The Shadow said:


> Looks interesting...
> 
> Do you think the low is current-controlled or PWM?
> 
> Any ideas when it'll be available to order?


 
All the fenix lights I've bought recently have all been current controlled so I wouldn't expect this to be any different . There's a dealer on the marketplace already accepting preorders


----------



## androids (Aug 1, 2011)

*Re: Fenix E11 (1AA)*

I was waiting for this flashlight! Very simple, small, tactical switch, AA. Great EDC for sure. The Xeno is quite ugly and big for an AA light, and Fenix is a very known and reliable company.


----------



## jds1 (Aug 1, 2011)

I'm gonna have to try one of these too.

Jeff


----------



## dealgrabber2002 (Aug 1, 2011)

*Re: Fenix E11 (1AA)*

Dang, all they had to do is at just a little bit more to the tailcap and it'll able to tailstand.


----------



## McJagger (Aug 2, 2011)

*Re: Fenix E11 (1AA)*

European price should be 26.95 €


----------



## Kilovolt (Aug 2, 2011)

*Re: Fenix E11 (1AA)*



McJagger said:


> European price should be 26.95 €


 

For example here with an ETA August 15.


----------



## jhc37013 (Aug 2, 2011)

*Re: Fenix E11 (1AA)*



Kilovolt said:


> For example here with an ETA August 15.



Fenix Outfitters has it up for pre-order expected 8/5 and price is $29.95 before discount, on a side note E15 are for sale with different colors but only in XP-E R2. :shrug:


----------



## radu1976 (Aug 5, 2011)

*Re: Fenix E11 (1AA)*

Those are already available on ebay.
I am still wondering how the throw if this light will be . It has optics but I don't think it's a throwy light as it' describbed as 'soft flood flashlight' .
*Its range is 72 m* ; by comparison an E21 or PD31 are supposed to throw 130-140m while a PD20 about 100 .
In this situation I think that the E11 throw would be around 1,500 lux/m so pretty much like a MARATAC AA/ITP A2 which are smaller lights.
An INOVA X1 55-lumens - I have this flashlight - would outhrow the E11 as it's putting around 2,000 lux/m 
The advantage of E11 remains the clicky - for some of us - .
I can't wait to see how the beam will be .


----------



## TooManyGizmos (Aug 5, 2011)

*Re: Fenix E11 (1AA)*

~

But is the rear switch really a Forward *Clicky* or just a *Momentary* contact?

~


----------



## radu1976 (Aug 5, 2011)

*Re: Fenix E11 (1AA)*

I am sure it's a FWD clicky ; at 9.7cm it can't be other .


----------



## Kilovolt (Aug 6, 2011)

*Re: Fenix E11 (1AA)*



TooManyGizmos said:


> ~
> 
> But is the rear switch really a Forward *Clicky* or just a *Momentary* contact?
> 
> ~


 

It is most likely a standard forward clicky:









besides the head is used for switching modes and there would be no other way to switch the light on permanently.


----------



## Ian2381 (Aug 9, 2011)

*Re: Fenix E11 (1AA)*

I just sold my two MiNi AA at a bargain price as I wanted a brighter small(almost same size of MiNi) AA flashlight with clickie with a higher high mode. do you think the E11 fits the bill?


----------



## TooManyGizmos (Aug 10, 2011)

*Re: Fenix E11 (1AA)*



gopajti said:


> *Fenix E11*
> 
> XP-E LED, 1xAA, 105lm (1h50m), 32lm (8h23m), 1279cd, 95mm (length), 19mm (diameter), weight: 23g (excluding battery)



Where did you find that it is ...... weight: 23g (excluding battery)

I can't find that anywhere ......

On Fenix Outfitter Ad for E11... it says 32 gram excluding battery.
Someone has done a typo ... so I'm tryin to find out which it really is .

If it's any heavier than 23g ...... I can't use it on my retractible key-chain .

~


----------



## jds1 (Aug 11, 2011)

Tailcap is a forward clicky. Head switch only changes modes. This light is too big for any keychain of mine (like the size of an X1). Beam pattern is just like the E15 (ringy and containing wire-like artifacts). Tint is OK, but offset emitter effects beam. It'll make a good loaner.

Jeff


----------



## TooManyGizmos (Aug 11, 2011)

*Re: Fenix E11 (1AA)*

~

jds1 ........ Thanks for your honest report .

Due to that ..... I'll keep my money in my pocket.

Besides .... I'll bet it's 32grams and NOT 23grams.

Too heavy for my use.

~


----------



## jsmitty1967 (Aug 16, 2011)

*Re: Fenix E11 (1AA)*



jds1 said:


> Tailcap is a forward clicky. Head switch only changes modes. This light is too big for any keychain of mine (like the size of an X1). Beam pattern is just like the E15 (ringy and containing wire-like artifacts). Tint is OK, but offset emitter effects beam. It'll make a good loaner.
> 
> Jeff


 
I agree and will add: seams really large for a simple AA, mode spacing is poor, and no tailstanding.


----------



## jorn (Aug 16, 2011)

*Re: Fenix E11 (1AA)*

I like TIR. Got some malkoff's, torrchlab triple-xpg, univex aaa, dragonsub. Most of them are all flood. My malkoff m30w has a nice throwy beam with nice corona and spill. So TIR is not all about throw. You can make a optic shorter than a reflector, and still not loose to mutch throw. So using a TIR can save some length, and maby some money. Some TIR lights don't have a glass lense, and i think it might be cheaper than a alu reflector.


----------



## SuLyMaN (Aug 16, 2011)

*Re: Fenix E11 (1AA)*

I seriously dont see any good of this light. I feel an xeno v3 is a better light for the price tag. This light might be good but comparing it to other lights in the 1AA/price tag category, I have an impression that it is behind.


----------



## Ian2381 (Aug 16, 2011)

*Re: Fenix E11 (1AA)*

I almost got one but realize soon enough that its not small like I anticipated. I feel it's not better than my E03s.


----------



## Animalmother (Aug 16, 2011)

*Re: Fenix E11 (1AA)*

I wonder if this little thing can throw farther then others in it's class.Thinking of getting one, I like the XP-E.


----------



## jag-engr (Aug 22, 2011)

*Re: Fenix E11 (1AA)*

Does anyone know if this circuit handle a 3.0V CRAA cell? If it's anything like the old L1T, that should bump it up a notch in performance of high...


----------



## Animalmother (Aug 22, 2011)

*Re: Fenix E11 (1AA)*

Beamshots? Anyone going to try a 14500/14505? Can even handle it?

XP-E make me 
Hopefully, the throw shots will come!


----------



## regulation (Aug 23, 2011)

*Re: Fenix E11 (1AA)*

so, nobody got this one?

waiting some reviews since looking for a AA light with this kind of forward cliky.


----------



## davecroft (Aug 28, 2011)

*Re: Fenix E11 (1AA)*

Have been looking around for reviews on this light. Can't find much, perhaps because no -one on this or anyother forums is buying it? I was very interested at first, particularly in view of the price - around 30% - 40% cheaper than other single AA lights from quality manufacturers. But it seems like Fenix are maybe aiming this at the non-flashaholic, are they trying to go more mainstream? At this price it compares with maglite and lower end Led Lenser offerings, and even some Energiser products! It's big, relatively heavy, two modes only, 105 lumens and 32 lumens (no low), doesn't use the latest LED and relys on a plastic lens which by all accounts gives a rather poor beam with noticeable artifacts. Nothing new or state-of-the-art here unfortunately. I think I will stick with the LD15.


----------



## parnass (Aug 28, 2011)

*Re: Fenix E11 (1AA)*

I actually saw E11s for sale in a bricks and mortar store outdoor sporting goods store yesterday.
It shouldn't be long before CPFers get their hands on one and report in.


----------



## User3451 (Aug 28, 2011)

*Re: Fenix E11 (1AA)*

Here you go guys 

http://forum.fonarevka.ru/showthread.php?t=5953&language=en


----------



## davecroft (Aug 29, 2011)

*Re: Fenix E11 (1AA)*

Thanks that's very useful. Looks like a second rate effort from Fenix but no doubt made down to a price. The finish on the head looks very poor. It'll be interesting to see if this was just a bad sample, and to be fair the beam looks reasonable, but I'll definately pass on this one.


----------



## The Shadow (Aug 29, 2011)

I like mine a lot. The difference between high and low is difficult to perceive indoors, but outside I like the higher power. The beam is nice - floody, but it's still got a decent size hotspot.

I had the chance to use it for a few nights on a dark beach. The wide beam gave me a good view all around, without getting the tunnel vision effect. Perfect little light for my use.


----------



## Flashlight Dave (Aug 30, 2011)

*Re: Fenix E11 (1AA)*



parnass said:


> I actually saw E11s for sale in a bricks and mortar store outdoor sporting goods store yesterday.
> It shouldn't be long before CPFers get their hands on one and report in.


 
I get mine in a few days. I will let all of you know.


----------



## monkeyboy (Aug 31, 2011)

*Re: Fenix E11 (1AA)*

just got my E11 today. LED is way off centre


----------



## Acid87 (Aug 31, 2011)

Sounds like a cheap EDC aimed at the big hardware stores.


----------



## kj2 (Aug 31, 2011)

*Re: Fenix E11 (1AA)*



monkeyboy said:


> just got my E11 today. LED is way off centre


 I ordered one today, hope mine is better centred.


----------



## monkeyboy (Aug 31, 2011)

*Re: Fenix E11 (1AA)*

I'd be interested to know if yours is better.

I've a got nasty off centre beam pattern and disgusting bile green tint LED (I'm not normally one to complain about tint either). I'm disappointed with the output too. My E21 destroys this for throw and output.


----------



## kj2 (Aug 31, 2011)

*Re: Fenix E11 (1AA)*



monkeyboy said:


> I'd be interested to know if yours is better.
> 
> I've a got nasty off centre beam pattern and disgusting bile green tint LED (I'm not normally one to complain about tint either). I'm disappointed with the output too. My E21 destroys this for throw and output.


 The E21 is more powerfull. Will let you know, how it's centred, and how the colour is.


----------



## Beacon of Light (Aug 31, 2011)

*Re: Fenix E11 (1AA)*

8 hours for low is a poor performance. I'm used to 50+ hours on low with a 1xAA light. That's sort of the standard. Any new light to come out and fall short of this standard is a illogical mistake on their part. For me, nothing to see here... Fenix, you're losing me and that's too bad. I've got money to spend but you're missing out on people that want low lows and super long runtimes.



Ian2381 said:


> Wow, this is the ultimate gifting light for non flashaholics. High and low with amazing runtimes is just perfect for camping and other usage. Though many would prefer a lower low.


----------



## The Shadow (Aug 31, 2011)

*Re: Fenix E11 (1AA)*



Beacon of Light said:


> 8 hours for low is a poor performance. I'm used to 50+ hours on low with a 1xAA light. That's sort of the standard.


 
That's funny - I thought 8 hours was incredibly long. My last 1AA light was an Inova X1 v3. Two hours max on its single mode, which was wayyyy dimmer than this new Fenix on low. Guess I missed out on a lot of good lights in between.


----------



## flatline (Aug 31, 2011)

*Re: Fenix E11 (1AA)*



Beacon of Light said:


> 8 hours for low is a poor performance. I'm used to 50+ hours on low with a 1xAA light. That's sort of the standard. Any new light to come out and fall short of this standard is a illogical mistake on their part. For me, nothing to see here... Fenix, you're losing me and that's too bad. I've got money to spend but you're missing out on people that want low lows and super long runtimes.



You aren't paying attention.

The Quark AA w/ R5 emitter claims 6 hours at 22 claimed OTF Lumens.
The Zebralight SC51 claims 9 hours at 30 claimed Lumens.

If the E11 is claiming 8 hours at 30+ Lumens, then its runtime favorably compares to at least 2 well-regarded AA lights.

--flatline


----------



## MatNeh (Sep 2, 2011)

*Re: Fenix E11 (1AA)*

To my surprise, my local REI carries these in the store, along with the E21, LD20, LD01, a TKsomething, and some surefires.

I picked one up and will post some pics.


----------



## MatNeh (Sep 2, 2011)

*Re: Fenix E11 (1AA)*

Here's the box:






SC600, E11, Preon I, LD01, AA, AAA





Preon I on high:





E11 on high:





Impressions:


Yes, the beam is not too attractive, but it's definitely white and not blue or green tinted. It seems to be more for throw than flood, despite their advertising it it better for flood.
Too big to be a keychain light
Emitter a little off-center but not a big deal
I like the simplicity of it, kind of like a Quark MiNi AA with a push button, or a thinner Quark AA. I like the forward clicky.


----------



## davecroft (Sep 2, 2011)

*Re: Fenix E11 (1AA)*

Thanks MatNeh, that is what I have been waiting for. From the packaging it is obviously made as a 'budget' light, but I don't think that beam looks too bad at all for the money. Quite throwy which is a good alternative to most of the floody small AA lights around, so it might have its uses.....


----------



## TooManyGizmos (Sep 2, 2011)

*Re: Fenix E11 (1AA)*

~

They could have done better than that by using a reflector .

It is obvious that the LED is not centered . Not quality merchandise .

~


----------



## monkeyboy (Sep 2, 2011)

*Re: Fenix E11 (1AA)*

that beam pattern and tint look a hell of a lot better than mine.


----------



## Flashlight Dave (Sep 4, 2011)

I agree. Mine is far worse that the one above plus mine has a strange chemical smell. LED is way off center.


----------



## mikekoz (Sep 4, 2011)

I bought one of these at REI yesterday:
Likes
1. Knurling
2. 2 modes
3. Runtime on both modes

Dislikes:
1. TIR optic
2. Optic / LED if off center causing a beam distortion
3. No way the high is 105 lumens. I have one of the new Inova X1's and they are about the same brightness. The X1 is rated at 55 lumens.

It was only 26.99 and will give it a week to see if it grows on me. otherwise back it goes!!


----------



## kj2 (Sep 4, 2011)

Mine will arrive later this week. Hope this better than I hear on this topic.
If the led is really way off, and it causing problems with the spot and beam, I definitely will send a pissed-off email to Fenix.
Fenix knows about the off-centre led in there lights. Many lights of them having this problem. And if Fenix won't do nothing about it,
than my only option is, not to buy any Fenix lights more.


----------



## Kilovolt (Sep 5, 2011)

I just received mine. The LED is way off center and the beam makes you puke although the tint is a pleasant neutral white. 

Thanks to the stupid packing that needs to be destroyed to take out the light it is not even possible to give it away as a gift to a non-flashaholic. :shakehead

OK Fenix, this is my vote: :thumbsdow


----------



## mikekoz (Sep 5, 2011)

kj2 said:


> Mine will arrive later this week. Hope this better than I hear on this topic.
> If the led is really way off, and it causing problems with the spot and beam, I definitely will send a pissed-off email to Fenix.
> Fenix knows about the off-centre led in there lights. Many lights of them having this problem. And if Fenix won't do nothing about it,
> than my only option is, not to buy any Fenix lights more.


 

The light does not have a whole lot of spill. Because of the LED not being properly alligned with the center of the optic, my hotspot is off center. You actually get two hotspots with this light. The hot spot itself has a hotspot, which should be centered. Mine is way off. It does not really have any effect on the lights functionality, and it is something only a flashaholic would notice.


----------



## kj2 (Sep 5, 2011)

mikekoz said:


> The light does not have a whole lot of spill. Because of the LED not being properly alligned with the center of the optic, my hotspot is off center. You actually get two hotspots with this light. The hot spot itself has a hotspot, which should be centered. Mine is way off. It does not really have any effect on the lights functionality, *and it is something only a flashaholic would notice*.


 I hope so, ordered one too for a friend.


----------



## flatline (Sep 5, 2011)

Okay, so it appears that these lights have consistently off-center LEDs. Has anyone had success contacting Fenix about this issue? Perhaps this is an issue they're correcting for later batches?

--flatline


----------



## kj2 (Sep 5, 2011)

flatline said:


> Okay, so it appears that these lights have consistently off-center LEDs. Has anyone had success contacting Fenix about this issue? Perhaps this is an issue they're correcting for later batches?
> 
> --flatline


 I emailed Fenix yesterday about this problem. Haven't got an answer back yet.


----------



## Kilovolt (Sep 5, 2011)

kj2 said:


> I emailed Fenix yesterday about this problem. Haven't got an answer back yet.


 
I did the same right now. I think that the more complaints they receive the better. Apparently they have gone the TIR route without enough development.


----------



## kj2 (Sep 5, 2011)

For those who have a E11 with a off-centre led. Could you please, upload some pics of the led.


----------



## Kilovolt (Sep 5, 2011)

kj2 said:


> For those who have a E11 with a off-centre led. Could you please, upload some pics of the led.


 

Apologies for the quality (???) of the picture:








Actually it appears that the LED itself is centered in the head but the TIR lens has an irregular shape. In any case the beam is terrible.


----------



## kj2 (Sep 5, 2011)

@Kilovolt

Did you send that pic also to Fenix? Than they can see, how off-centre the led is. (in comparison with the reflector)


----------



## davecroft (Sep 5, 2011)

I have been following this thread with interest as I was once considering purchasing an E11. Thanks to the contributors above, I have decided to save my cash for something a bit better!

Which brings me to my point: this light and the E15 do seem to be made down to a price - the E11 for example, is £24 in UK compared to say, £45 for an LD10. Are we expecting too much from a 'budget' light? Perhaps as long as it is reliable and throws out a decent bit of light, then Joe Public (who might be the market for this type of product) could well be satisfied? Just my twopenn'orth as we say in the North of England.


----------



## kj2 (Sep 5, 2011)

davecroft said:


> I have been following this thread with interest as I was once considering purchasing an E11. Thanks to the contributors above, I have decided to save my cash for something a bit better!
> 
> Which brings me to my point: this light and the E15 do seem to be made down to a price - the E11 for example, is £24 in UK compared to say, £45 for an LD10. Are we expecting too much from a 'budget' light? Perhaps as long as it is reliable and throws out a decent bit of light, then Joe Public (who might be the market for this type of product) could well be satisfied? Just my twopenn'orth as we say in the North of England.


 I just hope that mine E11 doesn't have a way-off centred led. A little bit I can live with. 
I expect to get it this Thursday. All I can do is hope


----------



## hwc (Sep 5, 2011)

I'm just Joe Public who thinks a 1AA Fenix would be a pretty handly little light. I couldn't care less if the LED is microscopically centered or not. I've ever going to shine it on a white wall and take pictures of the beam. I doubt that being off center would make it harder to walk the dog. 

The things that would be top of my list would be size, configuration, and whether the available modes match my intended use. In this case, the two light modes seem to be pretty useful. 105 lumens is enough to make it a serious flashlight, definitely a step up from keychain light. 32 lumens on low is probably a good choice for a lot of little household chores or for power failure duty or reading a map. Plus the thing is small enought to easily fit in a pocket. For someone who already has invested in AA NiMHs and chargers, there's a lot to be said for a light like this. The size versus the higher output of a 2AA like the E21.


----------



## mikekoz (Sep 5, 2011)

hwc said:


> I'm just Joe Public who thinks a 1AA Fenix would be a pretty handly little light. I couldn't care less if the LED is microscopically centered or not. I've ever going to shine it on a white wall and take pictures of the beam. I doubt that being off center would make it harder to walk the dog.
> 
> The things that would be top of my list would be size, configuration, and whether the available modes match my intended use. In this case, the two light modes seem to be pretty useful. 105 lumens is enough to make it a serious flashlight, definitely a step up from keychain light. 32 lumens on low is probably a good choice for a lot of little household chores or for power failure duty or reading a map. Plus the thing is small enought to easily fit in a pocket. For someone who already has invested in AA NiMHs and chargers, there's a lot to be said for a light like this. The size versus the higher output of a 2AA like the E21.


 
The defect will have no effect as far as practical use. All of the things you mention in your post will make it a good, low price flashlight. My least favorite thing about it is the optic itself. I wish it just had a standard reflector. I will probably end up keeping it just for the runtime and user interface.


----------



## kj2 (Sep 7, 2011)

About an hour ago, I received my E11. On first sight, the led isn't really far off. It's slightly more to the left than it should be.
However, I do see some disturbance in the spot. I think that is because the led is very slightly off (or because of the optic that's on-top of the led). But overall, I'm very happy with it. Will upload some pics later on.
Now it's waiting for the one I ordered for a friend. Hope that, that-one is just as good.

There are two things I don't like with the E11. 1. The package > Fenix should use the standard Fenix box. - 2. Comes without a battery.


----------



## kj2 (Sep 7, 2011)

I emailed Fenix a couple of days ago, about the off-centre led in the E11. This is the answer I got;

[FONT=宋体]"For the problem of E11, the answer as below; ​ Our E11, it is our first TIR/TIROS light, which is fit for the outdoor use, and our engineer is update it, so the customer will get a wider view in the night. it is a economic and practical EDC floodlight.​ ​ Since we have no automatic center system of E11, so our LED is be stuck on the circuit board by workman. and it is difficult to ensure the LED is in the middle center. ​ ​ At the same time, this E11 is used optical lens (TIR), but not reflector as our other products, so all outputs from LED will be sent out directly, if the LED has a little off center, then, the output lights will looks like not so beautiful as the other​ ​ flashlights which used with reflector. ​ ​ Since the reflector can collect the spare lights together , and reflect it out again as a same direction. so all the light be out put directly as a same direction. so that's why the E11's beam not so nice as other products. but all those lights​ ​ which have be diffused to different directions, then, you can get a nice view to help you get big view,and I have checked with engineer, it will never effect the function, and very Economic and practical.so you can use it without anxious." 
​ ​[/FONT]


----------



## Kilovolt (Sep 7, 2011)

I got exactly the same answer from Fenix earlier today. :thinking:

It would be nice if some member of Chinese nationality or origin could read behind these lines and explain the answer to us in a more understandable fashion. 
What I understand is that basically we should not expect a very good beam from their first attempt at TIR .... :devil:


----------



## kj2 (Sep 7, 2011)

Kilovolt said:


> I got exactly the same answer from Fenix earlier today. :thinking:
> 
> It would be nice if some member of Chinese nationality or origin could read behind these lines and explain the answer to us in a more understandable fashion.
> *What I understand is that basically we should not expect a very good beam from their first attempt at TIR* .... :devil:


 Yes, I think they mean that 

Will look tonight, how the beam is. 
And if the E11 indeed has a range of 72meters.

*edit: Tested it yesterday-night. The E11 gives enough light for a EDC. My backyard lights up nicely. But Fenix(ANSI) says it will do 72meters, well -noway  30-40 meters it will do, but further there isn't enough light to see good. *


----------



## ico (Sep 7, 2011)

Wrong one


----------



## kj2 (Sep 8, 2011)

Isn't it so, that the ANSI Standard obliged the manufacturer to put the same battery/batteries in the package, as which the flashlight is tested with?
Because the E11 is using the standard, but it comes without a battery.


----------



## tam17 (Sep 8, 2011)

kj2 said:


> Isn't it so, that the ANSI Standard obliged the manufacturer to put the same battery/batteries in the package, as which the flashlight is tested with?
> Because the E11 is using the standard, but it comes without a battery.



AFAIK they're required _either_ to include the battery of the same type that was used during the ANSI testing, _or_ to state (e.g. on the packaging) which type of battery was used to obtain the results.

Tam


----------



## kj2 (Sep 8, 2011)

Below are the pics, I talked about  On the first you can see the optic on the led. Second/third you can see the slightly off-centre led.


----------



## Sarlix (Sep 8, 2011)

kj2 said:


> "so you can use it without anxious."


 

lol, I love this last line, even though I have no idea what it's referring to.


----------



## davecroft (Sep 8, 2011)

Nice pics, kj2! But that LED doesn't look too far out to me, especially for a low priced effort. The machining of the 'tube' through the TIR looks worse - seems to have a lot of burrs like it was drilled out with a blunt drill bit. A beam shot would be good, especially compared to a normal orange peel reflector beam.


----------



## kj2 (Sep 8, 2011)

davecroft said:


> Nice pics, kj2! But that LED doesn't look too far out to me, especially for a low priced effort. The machining of the 'tube' through the TIR looks worse - seems to have a lot of burrs like it was drilled out with a blunt drill bit. A beam shot would be good, especially compared to a normal orange peel reflector beam.


 Indeed, it isn't very far of, lucky for me 
The beam, I like  even during the day- I can see the beam a little bit


----------



## hwc (Sep 8, 2011)

davecroft said:


> The machining of the 'tube' through the TIR looks worse - seems to have a lot of burrs like it was drilled out with a blunt drill bit.


 
I think what you are seeing is reflections in the center hole from all all the little bits on the circuit board.

Here's your beam shot:

http://fonarik.com/test/indexen.php?model=5&scene=3&mode=4

If you click the COMPARE button over on the right side, I've got it set up to compare the same shot on all three Fenix 1-AA models: the E11, the L15, and the LD10.


----------



## davecroft (Sep 8, 2011)

Thanks hwc. I forgot about the brilliant fonarik test shot site! The beam looks quite good actually, nice hotspot and plenty of spill. Brighter hotspot than LD15 and wider spill than both LD15 and LD10, but the spill of the E11 looks rather darker than the other two. I think if you were buying this light as a non-flashaholic, you would be pleasantly surprised. Good value for what it is.


----------



## hwc (Sep 8, 2011)

Based on the low intensity (candella) spec given the fairly high lumen output, it seems that the E11 is definitely more of a floody light than a "thrower". That is a good thing given that a light like this would most typically be used for walking around or lighting a tent or changing a flat tire or whatever and not for tryng to light trees on fire at 100 meters. It would be a good complement for my MAG XL200 which has a very deep reflector and a tightly focused hot spot with a pretty long throw.


----------



## androids (Sep 9, 2011)

Just got mine today and I'm very happy with it. The led is just a hair of center, but like someone said before, it will not affect the real life performance at all. Its indeed more floody. Compared to my old LD10 Q5, this is brighter at max and the spill fills any dark space, due to the new lens. I really like this light, cheap, simple (hate strobe and sos), nice white tint and a direct switch, wich is pretty cool. I have nothing to complain about it, it is a very good edc for sure


----------



## lightnin'hopkins (Sep 12, 2011)

I'm very pleased with mine so far.
Good build quality. Doesn't feel cheap at all.

Love the nice warm white beam color.

Has a wide hotspot so it's not a thrower.
Hotspot is also irregular, more than I was expecting from a fenix, 
but it's not a problem to me.

Output had me surprised. 
On high, ceiling bounce looks just as bright as my LD10 on turbo.

Clicky works perfectly & twisty interface operates fairly easy on one hand.

For the price, it's a great little light.

It could use a clip though.


----------



## speedsix (Sep 15, 2011)

*Re: Fenix E11 (1AA)*

I actually like everything about this light except the fact that there is no pocket clip! What were they thinking?


----------



## CaNo (Oct 1, 2011)

I guess I am one of the lucky ones with the LED directly in the center. The beam is not as clean as the Quark AA, but it is far more useful in an indoor environment or when I need to find something dropped on the lawn/trees etc. The beam has a good hybrid of decent throw and just the right amount of flood without being too obnoxious. The runtimes and the clicky is what sold me. The runtime for the 30+lumen mode rated at over 8hrs is ideal for me on a single AA.

The last power outage I had, I realized that anything lower than 30 was not useful for my situation, and cannot light up a room to a comfortable level, no matter how much my eyes adjust to the darkness. My lights are always on Medium during a power outage, and low level maybe as a night light, or in a survival situation in my EDC. The medium mode is very impressive at 8hrs+, which beats the Quarks that I have, which I depend on for quality and runtime. 

The only gripes I have about this light is nothing but a cosmetic issue. It would have been more useful if the clicky did not protrude out the way it does, so I can use it to tail stand, but this will prove beneficial when I have gloves on, so no big deal. And the last would be that it could have definitely used a clip, so it doesn't flop around in my front jeans pocket freely. It is big enough to be noticed lol! haha
Overall, this is the light I EDC, and being a single AA definitely helps because those cells are available everywhere. I highly recommend this light. I just hope that they fix this whole off center issue for all the other lights that weren't so fortunate.


----------



## CaNo (Oct 1, 2011)

hwc said:


> I think what you are seeing is reflections in the center hole from all all the little bits on the circuit board.
> 
> Here's your beam shot:
> 
> ...




Very impressive website! Very very useful! :thumbsup:


----------



## kartracer77 (Oct 1, 2011)

My E11 is off centered just like Kilovolt. 

FYI I did run a 14500 in it for about 5 minutes straight on high. Gets warm fairly quick also a lot brighter. you can still tell a difference in both modes with the 14500. I am back on the eneloop.


----------



## Jekyll & Hyde (Oct 1, 2011)

*So, New Fenix E11 or LD15?*

J: About to purchase an LD15 for EDC.

H: What do you guys think now that the E11 has been out a while?

J: Also considering the little LD01 for other carry.

H: Any negatives?

TIA,
J&H


----------



## flatline (Oct 1, 2011)

Out of curiosity, does anyone know how difficult it would be to re-center the emitter?

--flatline


----------



## jagpad (Oct 2, 2011)

*Re: Fenix E11 (1AA)*



tam17 said:


> A little comparison:
> 
> JetBeam PA01 (1*AA): max. 140lm, 1050cd, range 65m;
> Fenix LD15 (1*AA): max. 117lm, 596cd, range 49m;
> ...




thanks, great info


----------



## mamelo (Oct 2, 2011)

*Re: Fenix E11 (1AA)*

The first E11 I received had a far off-centered LED and a very ugly irregular beam on the white wall.





(The picture does not show the off-centre adequately, in reality it looked much worse)

The replacemenet E11 LED was only a little off-centered, but still not a nice beam on the white wall, and in addition it showed two thin dark lines in the spill (white wall).

Both samples worked fine outdoors though. I really liked the size and the form factor (it is a very slim 1AA), the build quality (apart from the LED centering issue), the two output levels are well chosen for walking around, searching for lost stuff in the garden and general things you got to do around the house. The spot is quite wide, though I would'nt call it floody, for me it's close to the ideal EDC, especially given the price tag.

I liked the clickie for ON/OFF and the head twisting for easy one-hand operation to select the output level. 100m is a lie, I would say max. 30 - 40 m and you can well distinguish your dog from the neighbors cat.




kj2 said:


> I emailed Fenix a couple of days ago, about the off-centre led in the E11. This is the answer I got;
> 
> "For the problem of E11, the answer [from Fenix] as below;...
> 
> ...



Well, but it is not difficult at all to recognize if a workman has off-centered the LED and holding it back from being released. This is usually called "quality control". And, to be honest, look at those craftsmen who are producing watches with tiniest parts, ok, they have magnifier lenses...

I am quite sure, everybody here would spend 1 dollar more for a well centered LED and a nice beam. And I am not even sure that Fenix's costs would be higher at all, given all the complaints, returns, and potential decline of Fenix's reputation; without a doubt they make good quality products and should not take this risk.

It is a pity since I really really liked the light (besides the mentioned) and the price. Both samples went back, I am looking for something else.


----------



## androids (Oct 4, 2011)

*Re: Fenix E11 (1AA)*



mamelo said:


> The first E11 I received had a far off-centered LED and a very ugly irregular beam on the white wall.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Why did you send it back if you "REALLY RELLY" liked this light?? makes no sense to me... you said it works perfectly... Don't be so picky. Mine also has the dark lines and the led is just a little off centre as well, but the lines disappear outdoor and the off centering too. This is worth having for the price and quality, don't regret later for not having one!  (IMHO) 
But I agree with the quality control thing, it was a mistake. Hope they fix that in the near future and give a better explanation to their customers than a "man made" error.


----------



## Richub (Oct 4, 2011)

I'm still waiting for my E11, It should have been delivered last Thursday at the store, but still hasn't arrived...

I'll report my findings as soon as I receive it and took a close look at my E11.


----------



## mamelo (Oct 5, 2011)

*Re: Fenix E11 (1AA)*



androids said:


> Why did you send it back if you "REALLY RELLY" liked this light?? makes no sense to me...



Hi,

yes I really liked it - apart from that quality and beam issue. Even if it works outside, but since I know it, it detracts me sometimes from the actual use, the illuminated targets or surroundings, just to verify if these imperfections can be seen or not. Don't like that.

On the other hand, if I use a light which I totally like, it also detracts me sometimes just to verify how perfect it is - but that _delights _me (nice verb for a light, right?).

Are these typical symptoms of flashaholism...?


----------



## androids (Oct 5, 2011)

*Re: Fenix E11 (1AA)*



mamelo said:


> Hi,
> 
> yes I really liked it - apart from that quality and beam issue. Even if it works outside, but since I know it, it detracts me sometimes from the actual use, the illuminated targets or surroundings, just to verify if these imperfections can be seen or not. Don't like that.
> 
> ...



LOL, guess I have the same symptoms! I have to say that this light was close to my ideal/perfect light, if not for these things... damn!


----------



## longboat (Oct 5, 2011)

Just looking at the specs, this light is like 1/2 of the venerable TK20, minus the great color rendering of the TK20. So, the tech is a couple years old, but that makes it economical. But, why couldn't they just use the TK20's emitter? :shakehead I know, I know, it would be spec'd lower and gain less interest (e.g. - not the latest/greatest), but it would make for a more useable light, IMHO.


----------



## davecroft (Oct 5, 2011)

I have dithered about this light more than anything else - even more than which car to buy! It was on my shortlist, then off, then on again.

Finally I have ordered one. I got a very good price from Hong Kong - £17 - compared to £24 - £26 from UK dealers, so i figured it was worth a punt at that price. It will take 2 weeks to arrive but I am looking forward to getting it. 

I can forgive the minor beam issues and the offcentred LED, as I am intending it for EDC (the 2 levels are just about perfect for my needs), so in practical use I don't think it will be a problem. And for the price, I won't need to be too precious about it.


----------



## Richub (Oct 6, 2011)

I just picked up my E11. 

It has a perfectly centered LED and almost exactly the same tint as my other 3 XP-E lights. (E05, E15 and E21) 
A nice cool white, just a tad warmer than the XP-G's cool white.

The beam patterns of the E11 and E15 are identical, a nice floody hotspot with a very usable spill.

I think this E11 will replace my LD01 as my EDC.


----------



## mamelo (Oct 6, 2011)

That's great, if I'd get an E11 with a centered LED for 10 bucks less I would keep it ...


----------



## davecroft (Oct 6, 2011)

Yeah, sometimes the prices from Hong Kong are just too tempting. I do try and support UK dealers, but their costs can be a bit on the high side compared to US and Hong Kong especially. After all, the more I save, the more lights I can get!


----------



## Sammy_boy (Oct 6, 2011)

I'm a newcomer both here and to (decent!) flashlights, have just ordered one of these from a HK seller so will hopefully get it next week. Will let you know if the LED is properly centered in mine, and my thoughts on the light. Bear in mind though it will be from a fairly amateur point of view as I've not had an 'Alpha' flashlight of any description before!


----------



## sethistruckin (Oct 7, 2011)

I posted a review on youtube of the E11 just now. Not sure if I am allowed to post links so apologies if I am not... But here it is if you want to see my take on it. I find that I do not notice these issues on mine. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1T-00oMU1VY


----------



## davecroft (Oct 7, 2011)

Nice review, thanks. Mine arrives next week - hope it's as good as yours!


----------



## sethistruckin (Oct 7, 2011)

Glad you liked it. Hope that yours turns out to be one that you like also.


----------



## mbw_151 (Oct 7, 2011)

I've been looking for a light that's equivalent to the old Fenix L1Tv2. The L1Tv2 was my go to gift and loaner model, good performance, reasonable cost and simple 2 stage UI. Now I only have 2 left and Christmas is coming.... When I first read about this model, I was hopeful. The pictures of the optic machining and centereing coupled with too bright a low level have put me off. I guess I'll pop for the extra $10 and buy a Jet Beam BA10 to check it out. The search continues.


----------



## mamelo (Oct 27, 2011)

davecroft said:


> Nice review, thanks. Mine arrives next week - hope it's as good as yours!



Any news on your sample?


----------



## Sammy_boy (Oct 27, 2011)

I'm rather fond of my E11, nice size, useful brightness levels (yes, could do with a 'lower' low but I like the simplicity of 2 modes and simply twisting the bezel to switch modes) and quite bright. One problem I've found though is that plastic lens is easily getting scratched, despite trying to be careful where I carry it it's still developed a lot of tiny scratches which hopefully won't affect the brightness or the beam too much.


----------



## davecroft (Oct 27, 2011)

mamelo said:


> Any news on your sample?



Hi mamelo. It arrived a couple of weeks ago in a pretty poor state. The optic is a mess. I've delayed posting a report and photos until I hear back from Fenix - I want to give them a chance to sort it. Hopefully its just a one-off but it should never have left the factory like that. Even if it is a cheap light.
On a positive note, though, I got an E05 this week and I am delighted with it!


----------



## johnnygraphic (Oct 28, 2011)

Hi there! Just joined. 

I just ordered the E11, should be here in a few days. Can't wait!

Also looking at batteries. For now, will probably go with eneloops. Probably standard in these. When I get my LD20, I might go with the eneloop xx.

Thanks all for the guidance on this forum!

Johnny


----------



## davecroft (Oct 28, 2011)

Welcome Johnny enjoy your E11! Just check the head when it arrives! But seriously let us know what you think of it - I think it could be a nice useful light, I just got a bad one, but we ought to shout at Fenix if their QC is slipping.


----------



## Ishango (Oct 28, 2011)

johnnygraphic said:


> Hi there! Just joined.
> 
> I just ordered the E11, should be here in a few days. Can't wait!
> 
> ...



:welcome: Johnny. Enjoy the light. I've read some bad rep in this topic, but my E11 has none of these issues. It's a nice light with decent modes. Very good for a budget priced light from Fenix.


----------



## johnnygraphic (Oct 29, 2011)

Thanks guys! Not to derail too much, but I just picked up a big brother. The LD20 at Doms Outdoors Outfitters. It's GREAT!!! A little weird getting used to scrolling thru the modes. But, once you get it, you get it! I was getting too impatient to get a GOOD light. No issues yet with my LD20. The LED seems to be spot down the middle too. 

Will definitely come back and post a short little summary. Probably nothing you don't already know. But, this whole 'flashlight' society is pretty cool! Thanks again everybody!

Johnny


----------



## johnnygraphic (Oct 30, 2011)

Just got the E11 on Saturday. Props to fenixoutfitters.com. Fast shipping and a free battery! They both are great little lights. Easy to use. Modes are dead simple. My preference is for a momentary on switch which this has but my LD20 doesn't. The LED isn't exactly centered and the hot spot isn't exactly perfectly round. It doesn't really bother me. It's primary use will be for EDC for both me & my wife. I will probably keep one in my car too. That will probably be down the line a little. I've already spent over $100 in flashlights alone this past month. I know that's nothing for most of you guys!  

All in all, very happy with the light and hope that it will be the start of a wonderful friendship! 

Johnny


----------



## davecroft (Oct 30, 2011)

Glad you like it!

i'm still waiting to hear from Fenix about the optic problem with mine. I'll give them another week.

UPDATE

Just had an e-mail from Fenix. They are arranging to send me a replacement head. :thumbsup: It took a while but it pays to complain!


----------



## mikekoz (Oct 30, 2011)

I bought one of these about a month or so ago at REI, and the optic / LED was not centered. It didnot bother me too much, but last weekend we went to REI, and just for the hecjk of it, I exchanged it. The replacement is perfect! I still wish it did not have an optic, as I see no purpose in it. It apparently makes the light appear like it has more throw, when it actually is just covering most of the light spill. I also believe it does not allow all the light through, and it is not 105 lumens. All in all though, a really nice light for the price!!


----------



## davecroft (Nov 8, 2011)

Fenix came good and my replacement head arrived today. :thumbsup: Kudos to Fenix for replacing this without me having to post the old one back to China. The E11 is a different light now! The optic is clear, the LED perfectly centered and the beam is a very good colour. 

I was unhappy that the original should have even left the factory in that state - I don't expect Fenix to test every light, but even a cursory glance would have shown that the optic was messed up. Anyway, its fixed now and I am a Fenix fan again.

A few pics (my first attempt at this so hope it works): 






Original head with damaged optic






beamshot - original head (left) compared to Nitecore EZAA






replacement head (LED is centred, just difficult to get a straight-on photo)







beamshot - replacement head (left) compared to Nitecore EZAA






beamshots - (l-r), Fenix LD15, Fenix E05, Fenix E11


----------



## davecroft (Nov 8, 2011)

Fenix didn't ask me to send the damaged head back to them, so I decided to do an autopsy! Hope you find this interesting:

I used a couple of wrenches to get the head apart. It came apart quite easily - I used a cloth for protection against the wrenches and neither the anodised heads or the threads (square cut by the way) were damaged. There was a small amount of glue and an O ring between the pill and the head.

The plastic optic can then be removed. There is another O ring between it and the head. There is some debris around the hole in the optic, like burrs left after drilling. Only a small amount, but the magnifying effect of the optic makes this look much worse when viewed from the 'business end'.


Rear of head with pill removed.






The optic removed (sorry out of focus!)






Looking at the LED mounted on the pill it is obvious that this is where the problem is. The LED is a mess, the dome is missing! Not sure if this happened in manufacture or if it was never present. There is no trace of it on the optic or inside the head. There is some residue of jelly-like glue or paste all over the LED circuit board. (Could this be the residue of the dome? Did it melt?)






There is a plastic ring around the LED which I assume is there to protect it. It is mounted in 2 holes in the pill and easily removed.






Oddly the pill is marked XPG-C, but this light uses an XP-E LED.






Notwithstanding the issue with the LED, this light is well made. There are 2 O rings in the head as well as the usual one between the head and body, and the soldering appears to be very good. The light itself is solid, with a good heft and feels nice in the hand. Body knurling is excellent and the clicky switch feels robust.

Not a bad light at all for the price and a good solid everyday light. Fenix just need to take a bit more care with QC.


----------



## flashlight chronic (Nov 9, 2011)

I was in Huntington, California last month and I saw the E11 in an outdoor store (forget the name). I needed, or wanted, a good single AA flashlight for my EDC rotation. Price was right so I bought it. I like the optic lense. A reflector that small and shallow won't give as much throw.


----------



## cbthedookie (Nov 16, 2011)

I recently discovered CPF and the wonders of new (to me) and way cool lights. For my first foray into this fetish, I decided to try out a variety of aa powered lights, and bought a TK-41, Quark X AA2, an e21 and an e11. After dutifully reviewing posts, I nearly passed up the e11, but for the price I figured I'd take a flyer (plus it was a single aa form factor).

Honestly, it may be my favorite of the group. Small size, great beam for close quarters, the positive clicky switch. My LED appears to be well centered, fwiw.

Anyway, despite the fact that this light seems to get maligned a bit on the forums, I think it's a great buy for the $.


----------



## davecroft (Nov 16, 2011)

Despite my initial misgivings about this light (which were not helped by the condition of the first one I received), now that I have replaced the head it has become my favourite EDC. I can't praise it enough.

Yes, it is big for a single AA, but it feels right in the hand. It is heavy for a single AA, but feels rock solid and I have no worries about it getting knocked about in my rucksac or hiking trousers. Build quality is very good indeed. The clicky switch has never turned on accidentally in my pocket.

It puts out a lovely white beam and to me seems much brighter than its 105 lumens. On ceiling bounce it easily equals my Nitecore EZAA (160 lumens) and outhrows the Nitecore by a long way (I assume this is due to the emitter and lens combination) - I never expected it to be a 'thrower' but it is ideal for lighting up the track 30 meters or more ahead while still giving a decent spill.

Ok, it has no real low mode, but that isn't important for my use anyway. As has been said previously, this is a lot of light for the money. Fenix just need to watch the quality control, but they replaced the head of mine at no cost to me so I have no cause for complaint.


----------



## riker1384 (Nov 20, 2011)

My main complaint with the Fenix LD10 is that the switch is somewhat recessed and a little hard to push compared to Surefire lights and even a generic $3 LED light. Is the E11's switch easier to operate? It looks like it is. I'm looking for a cheap AA clicky as a gift for a person with arthritis.

I'm wondering if I should get 2 of them, in case one is off center so I don't have to wait for returns.


----------



## regulation (Nov 20, 2011)

> Is the E11's switch easier to operate? It looks like it is.


The ld10 and the e11 are using the two different switchs, the LD10 uses reverse clicky which means it doesn't have the momentary on function while the e11 is using the tactical switch, that is the forward cliky. So obviously the e11's clicky won't have the problem you found in the ld10.


----------



## davecroft (Nov 20, 2011)

Also the switch on the E11 protrudes, so it is easy to access. You could even switch it by pressing against a wall or other surface if you needed to.


----------



## riker1384 (Nov 20, 2011)

I've got another question, has anybody tried switching the heads of these with other models? I'm wondering if I could get one of these and switch heads with an LD10. That way I'd have the superior head of the LD10 with the momentary-on switch that this has. (and hopefully use the E11 on the LD10 body.)


----------



## davecroft (Nov 21, 2011)

I'm not sure if the heads are interchangeable - the lights are different diameters but this could be because of the anti-roll collar on the LD10.

To be honest, I don't think you would have a problem with the E11 in 'real' use (unless you got a really poor one) - the combination of LED and optic actually gives a nice beam with a decent throw. It just doesn't have the typical 'hotspot with perfectly circular spill' pattern against a white wall that most other flashlights with orange peel reflectors produce.


----------



## DaveTen (Jan 9, 2012)

hwc said:


> I think what you are seeing is reflections in the center hole from all all the little bits on the circuit board. Here's your beam shot: http://fonarik.com/test/indexen.php?model=5&scene=3&mode=4 If you click the COMPARE button over on the right side, I've got it set up to compare the same shot on all three Fenix 1-AA models: the E11, the L15, and the LD10.


Thanks, just found this feature, very handy


----------



## 127.0.0.1 (Jan 9, 2012)

*Re: Fenix E11 (1AA)*

great gift light

I bought 10 and have been handing them out, keeping 2 for myself. 
really good light, momentary clicker, AA, bright and less bright. all anyone needs


----------



## ico (Feb 6, 2012)

*Re: Fenix E11 (1AA)*

Is there a thread the compares the E11 vs Xeno E03?


----------



## designeq (Jun 18, 2012)

I find the ease of use of the extended tail-end clicky to greatly outweigh the lack of a flat end to place the flashlight in candle mode. However, in a pinch during a power failure or in any other case where candle mode is desirable, a simple large size binder clip does the job and provides a stable platform for the E11 (or any other small diameter flashlight.


----------



## houtex (Oct 14, 2012)

Hey just thought I'd let ya'll know I've been running mine with an AW14500 in it,no problems. Twice as bright.


----------



## SoCalDep (Oct 14, 2012)

houtex said:


> Hey just thought I'd let ya'll know I've been running mine with an AW14500 in it,no problems. Twice as bright.



Reaaaallly?

How long have you been running it with the E11? My E11 is my EDC and a brighter version would be just plain cool!


----------



## leon2245 (Oct 15, 2012)

designeq said:


> I find the ease of use of the extended tail-end clicky to greatly outweigh the lack of a flat end to place the flashlight in candle mode. However, in a pinch during a power failure or in any other case where candle mode is desirable, a simple large size binder clip does the job and provides a stable platform for the E11 (or any other small diameter flashlight.




Great idea. My only dealbreaker with this one is its lack of tailstandability. Wish there was just a slightly more elegant solution, even if it meant buying another fenix & swapping the tailcaps. you guys discussing ld10 & e11 compatibility above, please be sure to update if that works.


----------



## rookiedaddy (Oct 15, 2012)

riker1384 said:


> I've got another question, has anybody tried switching the heads of these with other models? I'm wondering if I could get one of these and switch heads with an LD10. That way I'd have the superior head of the LD10 with the momentary-on switch that this has. (and hopefully use the E11 on the LD10 body.)





leon2245 said:


> ... you guys discussing ld10 & e11 compatibility above, please be sure to update if that works.



LD10 & E11 not thread compatible... LD10 body and E11 head is male thread, LD10 head and E11 body is female thread, not interchangeable...


----------



## leon2245 (Oct 15, 2012)

^& that's that (thanks R.D.)!

Binder clip it is!


----------



## houtex (Oct 15, 2012)

SoCalDep said:


> Reaaaallly?
> 
> How long have you been running it with the E11? My E11 is my EDC and a brighter version would be just plain cool!




Can't say for sure how long I've carried it this way because I switch EDC's all the time but as far as being "on" I once had it on for at least 10 minutes. By the way, it still is able to swith to low.


----------



## wjv (Oct 15, 2012)

Mine should be arriving at the REI store on Thursday.

Took advantage of the 20% coupon sale and ordered it from REI.com with in-store pick-up, so I don't have to pay shipping. 

It was $26.95, but after the coupon the "out the door" price was $21.49. (no sales tax in Oregon)

*Update:*

Picked up the E11 today

I like it. very sturdy feeling. The beam color is different from my PD22. A bit of greener tint but nothing horrid. 

The LED is well centered and the beam projects straight out, but is a bit ringy. More floody than my PD22, and the edges of the hotspot are more diffused.

Over all it seems like a good general purpose flashlight for $20. .

*Update: 2*

Broke it in last night. Used it while crawling under my wife's SUV, replacing the primary O2 sensor. Bounced it around on the concrete a couple times. Not a scratch on it finish. Even set on low it provided ample lighting to work on the car while I was confined in a very tight space, where a big flash light would not have worked very well.


----------



## mario551 (Oct 15, 2012)

Another version of the miracle stand:


----------



## regulation (Oct 15, 2012)

mario551 said:


> Another version of the miracle stand:


Your guys are really "innovative".

 I guess we could start a new thread about how to make the lights stand up.


----------



## Swede74 (Oct 16, 2012)




----------



## leon2245 (Oct 16, 2012)

There's another advantage of factory tailstandability, aside from not having to carry around junk drawer content accessories (as clever as these solutions are, not hating) if you need that feature:



> Also the switch on the E11 protrudes, so it is easy to access. *You could even switch it by pressing against a wall or other surface if you needed to.*



including the inside &/or contents of your pockets. So many, so close. Wish this came in the ld15 shape, or the ld15 without its cycle-thru u.i. /debbiedowner.


----------



## StevenLVNV (Oct 16, 2012)

Just bought this light, used to have eagletac d25a clicky with the xp-g emitter. That light was probably the better light but something about this one is satisfying. The weight and feel is solid. The lens is different as we all know but works good. If I recall the throw is a little stronger on this light vs the eagletac yet still broad enough for actual distances you would use this light. I like the standard forward clicky with momentary on its always nice to use at the park with my daughter when i may need to just light something up quickly. I understand the other switch being a reverse is better for not turning on in pocket and that one could tailstand but i just carry it edc style and this one is better there. To those complaining of not a low enough low, i like the low at 32 lumens its no where near blinding in dark situations and you can use it in that setting and actually see close to as good as the hi output and get way nicer battery life, this was a flaw to the eagletac it was bright but no battery life and when it is done it just stops, happened to me twice and im always checking battery voltages too. This light has just about the same size threads as the eagletac yet these are square that one is not. Overall its a super simple light, the other one was sort of annoying as it was turbo then you twist the head and its like 7 lumens and too dim for general use so you then had to click the tail to up the mode, this one both modes are useable for general work and its less clicks and the momentary on is better as well as forward click. quality feels more solid. The eagletac had a very nice clip BUT i would always wear it on my right side pocket and it would tend to hit things and get scratched on the top, this one will have to ride in pocket and probably be better off there in the first place. haven't test battery life but hope its good. In comparison with a light twice the money this one makes me happy enough, i think in the end ill enjoy it more than the eagletac.


----------



## jhc37013 (Oct 16, 2012)

Steven I think your right on with all your assessments with the E11, it's a solid feeling little light well made and the optic makes it seem brighter than it really is because it throws so well for its size. The two modes are good and because of the optic you can use the low for many situations. The light does great down in your pocket no need for a clip, great light and you don't have to stress about abusing it or losing it it's plenty inexpensive to replace it if you need to.


----------



## bwDraco (Dec 28, 2012)

From what I've read in previous posts, is the emitter/lens centering issue still prevalent? I'm considering getting one of these, and I just want to make sure I don't end up having to exchange it...


----------



## mario551 (Dec 28, 2012)

DragonLord said:


> From what I've read in previous posts, is the emitter/lens centering issue still prevalent? I'm considering getting one of these, and I just want to make sure I don't end up having to exchange it...



I´ve got two in the past 3 months and the centering is fine in both of them.


----------



## markr6 (Dec 28, 2012)

I have three and the centering looks good. With this light, the beam isn't going to be as nice as something like the LD22 which costs almost twice as much. Between all three E11s, the spot is different when testing on a white wall. One is a fairly irregular shape, none of them are perfect circles but I guarantee you'll never notice this during practical use. I like the tint on these even though I've recently become a neutral freak; not the usual ice blue tint.


----------



## bwDraco (Dec 28, 2012)

I've been using a Fenix LD20 for the last 18 or so months, so how does the beam profile of the E11 compare to that of the LD20?

--DragonLord


----------



## regulation (Dec 29, 2012)

DragonLord said:


> I've been using a Fenix LD20 for the last 18 or so months, so how does the beam profile of the E11 compare to that of the LD20?
> 
> --DragonLord



These are two different lights. The E11 uses a TIR lens which gives it a more floody light than the reflector ones. Google or check the youtube, maybe you would find some beam shot


----------



## bwDraco (Dec 30, 2012)

The beamshots I've looked at seem to show slight decentering, but it isn't a big deal. The output looks well-balanced, and I think the TIR lens helps to make the most of that single AA battery. For what it is, it's a very good light for the money.

--DragonLord


----------



## kj2 (Jan 27, 2013)

Looks like Fenix updated the E11


----------



## leon2245 (Jan 27, 2013)

^Awesome, thanks for the news. to what, do we know? 

BTW speaking of elegant tailstanding solutions (he made a separate post for it, just copying it over here):



Tru7h said:


> I work with my Fenix E11 a lot holding it in my teeth and working with both hands. Finally got fed up with biting aluminum, so here's what just came off the lathe.




These delrin shrouds are great. REALLY want one for the e11!


----------



## Badbeams3 (Jan 27, 2013)

*Re: Fenix E11 (1AA)*



kj2 said:


> nice  - where did you found this?
> 
> edit; oww, on fenix Chinese website



I think Gopajti has some super secret, new flashlight hunting computer program...or a crystal ball. If there`s something new in the works...he finds it. Think it might be that vulcan bloodline.


----------



## Blacklight73 (Jan 27, 2013)

Anyone know if this light has a glass lens?


----------



## kj2 (Jan 27, 2013)

Blacklight73 said:


> Anyone know if this light has a glass lens?


it's plastic


----------



## tickled (Jan 27, 2013)

kj2 said:


> Looks like Fenix updated the E11


 Looks like it's just an upgrade to XP-E2 emitter. Different knurling on body as well. Does it look like it can tail stand now?


----------



## TweakMDS (Jan 28, 2013)

That certainly looks like tailstanding, and the knurling looks less crappy too. If only they had made it 10 lumens / 115 lumens with this new version. Nice tint on my old one though. It's currently next to the fridge because the fridge light broke


----------



## kj2 (Jan 28, 2013)

TweakMDS said:


> That certainly looks like tailstanding, and the knurling looks less crappy too. If only they had made it 10 lumens / 115 lumens with this new version. Nice tint on my old one though. It's currently next to the fridge because the fridge light broke



Always needs a light with those late-night trips to the fridge :naughty:


----------



## TweakMDS (Jan 28, 2013)

kj2 said:


> Always needs a light with those late-night trips to the fridge :naughty:



Preferably a headlamp, so you have both hands free for two-handed-face-stuffing 
(or dual wielding hams!)

But yeah, when I'm home it's usually dark already x_x


----------



## leon2245 (Jan 28, 2013)

kj2 said:


> Looks like Fenix updated the E11




BTW where exactly is _that _photo on fenixlighting?


----------



## alexandrul (Jan 28, 2013)

leon2245 said:


> BTW where exactly is _that _photo on fenixlighting?



It's from the 2013 Fenix catalogue: http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?354063-Fenix-catalogue-2013


----------



## markr6 (Jan 28, 2013)

Finally!!!! The perfected E11 (minus a neutral tint). Good enough, I can't wait to get a few of these!

Edit: well maybe not perfect...I forgot that these things roll like marbles...ugh


----------



## regulation (Jan 28, 2013)

WOW,looks like they make it into a more compact size than the previous version.
Still, I don't think it can be tail-stand. The switch looks a bit protrusive from the picture.
Anyway, I like the light cause I found flood beam is much better for walking or close work, and you can't beat the price for it:thumbsup:


----------



## leon2245 (Jan 28, 2013)

regulation said:


> WOW,looks like they make it into a more compact size than the previous version.
> *Still, I don't think it can be tail-stand. *The switch looks a bit protrusive from the picture.
> Anyway, I like the light cause I found flood beam is much better for walking or close work, and you can't beat the price for it:thumbsup:



Yeah we may be a little optimistic on that front. But Fenix would have to make it look _just _like an eo5 too, after I've been begging for an e05 in AA since it was released. The e11 ui, keep it loose or tight & it's effectively your single mode of choice anyway.

Monitoring.


----------



## ArmoredFiend (Jan 28, 2013)

Crap! i jst bought 5 of them a month ago for my family members... :mecry:


----------



## MojaveMoon07 (Jan 29, 2013)

When I googled _"Fenix E11" "115 lumens"_, a couple online retailers identify the led and bin as XP-E R4. I don't know if that is accurate.

Some google results identify the bin of the 105 lumen edition as R2.


----------



## markr6 (Jan 29, 2013)

MojaveMoon07 said:


> When I googled _"Fenix E11" "115 lumens"_, a couple online retailers identify the led and bin as XP-E R4. I don't know if that is accurate.Some google results identify the bin of the 105 lumen edition as R2.


I noticed that too; I'm guessing it's just wrong.

If this thing doesn't tail stand, I completely give up on Fenix.


----------



## Lord Flashlight (Mar 18, 2013)

I have to be honest I think I prefer the look and styling of the old E11. Must get one before they become extinct.:thumbsup:


----------



## markr6 (Mar 18, 2013)

I just sold my three E11's in the marketplace...sort of sad to see them go but I'm one step closer to phasing out my cool whites (blues).

Great lights for sure. I like both the new and old styling. I really wish Fenix would get a neutral tint in this light.

Right now I'm not sure what to replace them with. Close to getting a few L10 Nichia but I prefer a forward clicky. Oh well, that topic is for another thread.


----------



## wunderhe (Aug 7, 2013)

I have two Fenix E11 with Eneloop batteries. They are in the cars. It is good to know, that you have 8 hours of reliable light in case of an emergency.  These E11s are my favourite AA lights. They are cheap, light and reliable.


----------



## Wiggle (Aug 8, 2013)

I bought two of these new E11s. One for my brother and one for my grandfather. I only played with them briefly but they seem like a nice light. Interface is great for a casual user. I've got mixed feeling on mode spacing and think I'd prefer a 10/115 or 20/115 setup personally. But at least with the 38 lumen level it's easy to convince the casual user to user to use the lower setting for almost everything. And really, 8 hours with 38 lumens is quite respectable. It seemed very pocketable as well. Would be nice to have a clip is about the only thing I'd really want more.


----------



## N_N_R (Aug 9, 2013)

Yeah, I agree about the lumen spacing - it's barely visible/different to the naked eye. But apart from that, I also love it


----------



## nanotech17 (Aug 9, 2013)

davecroft said:


> Fenix didn't ask me to send the damaged head back to them, so I decided to do an autopsy! Hope you find this interesting:
> 
> I used a couple of wrenches to get the head apart. It came apart quite easily - I used a cloth for protection against the wrenches and neither the anodised heads or the threads (square cut by the way) were damaged. There was a small amount of glue and an O ring between the pill and the head.
> 
> ...



If i were you,i will for surely swap the emitter to a neutral tint - and you will have 2 variant of the E11 :devil:


----------

